# Eagle Wings Turntable with motor



## gandydancer69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking seriously at the Eagle Wings Metalcraft 38" turntable for our garden railroad here in Mesa Arizona.... Would like some feedback from members who have had some experience with this turntable and also information as to how difficult it is to properly line up the turntable track when entering and exiting the turntable.... (we'll be at a distance of about 6 - 8 feet away)
We would provide proper irrigation as the turntable will stay out in the Arizona climate all year... with the bridge removed and some sort of cover for the summer months.. (we think)
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great products, great people. Have you dropped by and seen the shop or his layout?

Get a recommendation on the indexing mechanism.

Greg


----------



## gandydancer69 (Dec 31, 2012)

it was my understanding that the Eagle Wings Turntable doesn't have an indexing feature? Could you please clarify. thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

right, that's why i said get a recommendation from him... surely some of his customers have done this.

Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg is right, great turn table very heavy. , I think they have a indexing ball, where you can align your track in that position, or maybe that is how another person did it this way, and Dan was telling me. 
Using magnetic limit switches would work easily also.
Go to Dans shop and talk to HIM 
Good luck
Dennis


----------

